# DIY Goose layout blind



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been trying to think of ideas for a DIY goose layout blind. Anyone have any ideas or pictures of something they have made?


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

By the time and money you spend on making one just buy
A used blind from one of the waterfowl sites you can usually get them
Rather cheAp


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

Just hide under burlap. Thats what we did before layout blinds.now I run power hunters best layout blind ever made.and get rafta grass to brush it in.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Just buy one to much work and time for what it's worth bass pro had a special we picked up four extras in case we have visitors come for s day shoot 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

